

New Images of Do-RA Radiation Sensor Module for Ara Modular Smartphone - Devon1080
http://www.modularandroid.com/new-images-of-do-ra-radiation-sensor-module-for-ara-modular-smartphone/

======
Devon1080
Not much new available for persons interested in Google's Ara modular
smartphone as Google is trying to keep a lid on information these days. It
sure was nice to see some new photos of modules.

